# White mites?



## ernie (May 3, 2003)

Hi everybody,

I came home from work today and noticed these little white mites on the faucet of my kitchen sink. Now, the aviary is right outside the kitchen window, with only the screen keeping the birds from coming in. They like to sit by the kitchen window, right outside the sink, to get my attention, cause that means a round of peanuts for everyone. Could those mites be coming off them. I checked the birds, but since they are mostly white, I can't tell if there is any on them. They seem to be preening themself a little more than usual. I've done a search of past discussions and everybody refers to red or brown mites. These are definitely white. The recommended treatment in the past posts was, letting them have a bath. When we got Felix and Maya vaccinated, the same time our new ones were vaccinated, the breeder said not to let them bathe for 2 weeks. Since its only been 1 week, that option is out. The other sugestion was sevin dust. Can I use sevin dust on young birds? Some of them still have some yellow fuzz on their heads. Is there anything I can order from a pigeon supply place, that will help?
Sleepless and itching in OH
Erna


----------



## WhiteWingsCa (Mar 1, 2002)

? ?

Unless the vaccination was for pox, you can go ahead and let the birds have a bath. I don't have any experience with pox vaccine, but that is the only one I can think of that would make a breeder say that?

Mites are usually brownish red, while lice are grey or light brown. So I'm not sure what you're seeing? And usually you see them only on the birds, not around them.

If the birds are stomping their feet, and you see them sitting quietly, then they suddenly start frantically preening at one spot, they likely have lice. I've heard of using sevin dust too, but since I use it on my roses (and it smells!), I have a problem thinking about using it on my birds.







I know, it's just me, but oh well. LOL

We use either an avian preparation for lice (you can probably find it in a pet store -- the one we have is made for parrots), or a dust made for chickens. We've used it, with no problems, on birds as young as 3 weeks.

Oh, and bird lice and human lice are completely different! Although WE 'itch' when we see the lice on birds, it is psychological, honestly! hehehe. Bird lice cannot survive on anything but birds.


----------



## ernie (May 3, 2003)

Thanks Whitewings,
I called the breeder and he said that the vaccine was for PMV. He also offered some spray that he uses, made by Colombine. We just sprayed them with it. I ordered some bath salts for them, too. 
After watching them this morning, the Indian Fantail definitely had some itchy spots. So even if those white mites aren't from them, we are getting rid of something that is bothering them.
Thanks
Erna
P.S. You were right about the phsycological aspect of my itching. After we sprayed them it stopped right away. lol


----------



## screamingeagle (Oct 16, 2002)

Ernie, did your pigeons actually stop the itching? I have a mainly white homer (Spirit), and he was dusted with Sevin dust when I got him in May, but I've noticed that in the last 2 months he's been itching alot. He's been to the vet, and the vet didn't see any bugs or lice. Spirit will be sitting, then peck furiously at his wings or his runp. But like you, I don't see anything. I didn't know if it was dry skin since his feet also looked a bit flaky and dry, or if it was bugs. But none of my other birds have any problems like this, except for the dry feet thing. I thought maybe if treatment on your birds cut back on the itching, I should look into something for Spirit. Yesterday I put a few drops of mosturizing conditioner into his bath water hoping it'd mostutize his skin too. I think i'm gonna try that too a few times and see if it helps.

Suzanne


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

I buy spray from the pigeon supply. www.globalpigeon.com Maybe I'm paranoid, but I'm reluctant to use anything not specifically labeled for use on pigeons, and even then it bothers me. Guess I'm very touchy about insecticides, especially after what just happened to Jacques. Of course if your pigeons have mites you must get rid of the bugs. Be sure and spray nest boxes, roosts, etc., too. You probably already know that. 

I've never seen white pigeon mites, either. Some of my pigeons are coal black, so I would see them if they were present.

Are your pigeons molting right now? Ours are starting to molt and they are itchy and preen more when molting.



[This message has been edited by Birdmom4ever (edited August 07, 2003).]


----------



## ernie (May 3, 2003)

screaming eagle,
Well, the itching has not yet stopped totally, it seems to be less though. I, however stopped itching.LOL Last night, just the thought of those critters, made me itch all over.
The spray we used is made in Belgium, especcially for pigeons.
When I was searching the forums here for 'mites' I ran accross a discussion, that mentioned dry, scaly feet. It seems to be some form of mites, too. Let me see if I can find that again.

And Yes, they are molting like crazy. Much to the delight of every Finch and Sparrow in the neighborhood. They come to collect the small feathers that fall outside the aviary.


----------



## WhiteWingsCa (Mar 1, 2002)

Erna:

I am always the last person to say you should disregard something the breeder of your birds had to say, BUT (lol), I've never heard of anyone not bathing their birds after a PMV shot. Heck, I've heard of guys who vaccinate their birds, put them right in a basket, and take them out training! (NOT US! -- we give them a couple days rest afterwards).

We've been vaccating and bathing the birds right after for years, with no problems.


----------



## ernie (May 3, 2003)

Suzanne,
I found it, I'll copy and paste for you.

""Also when looking at # 14 photo, it also appeas that she has scaly-leg mites. If you look closely at the scales on the legs and feet, they should lay flat against the skin. This gives the appearance of looking through a clear window at the skin. However, the photo shows some of the scales lifted away from the skin and gives a frosted look. As the condition worsens, there would appear to be white crusting under the scales (waste material from the mites). What I see in the photo is a mild case and can easily be remedied by rubbing mineral oil (vegetable oil will do)liberally over the entire foot and leg to smother the mites. Interesting enough the only time I have seen this on a pigeon is where the bird had previously been housed with chickens."" Hope this helps.

And White Wings, the bathsalt will be here tomorrow. According to the breeder, the no-bath policy was stated in the instructions of the vaccine.


----------



## RollerMan64 (Jul 16, 2003)

Hello Guys, The Mites on the legs are called Scale Mites......................The best thing to use is VetRX ....................
as for the Feather Lice, Adams Flea and Tick powder works very well........................The Infamous RollerMan


----------



## WhiteWingsCa (Mar 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by ernie:
> *And White Wings, the bathsalt will be here tomorrow. According to the breeder, the no-bath policy was stated in the instructions of the vaccine.
> 
> *


Wonder what vaccine he's using? After reading this, I pulled out the instruction sheet from one of our vaccine bottle (Maine Lab's PMV Killed Virus), and read if from top to bottom, twice. LOL

Nothing on it saying that you shouldn't bath the birds. 

Oh, and what kind of bath salts are you getting? We use either Copper Sulphate (veterinary preparation) or Borax in the bath water.


----------



## screamingeagle (Oct 16, 2002)

Ya know, I did actually think about using cokking oil on his feet to at least moisturize them! Does it have to be mineral oil, or will olive oil work too? He is molting (which could be some of the itching), but lately I've seen him itching at his leg bands, which he's had since he's been born. My female who is with him seems fine, and both are kept inside. I just looked at his feet, and the "scales" look fine, not peeling or frosted or anything, but both his feet and legs look kinda "dry". Now my two indoor doves have scales peeling on their feet, but they aren't at all itchy. Thanks for the article though. I will watch their feet and their icthing and watch for loose and frosty scales. And if Spirit is still itching after the molt, then I will get some specific pigeon pest powder.

Thanks!

Suzanne


----------



## ernie (May 3, 2003)

I tried calling the breeder again, to ask what type of vaccine he is using, but he is gone for the weekend. His wife doesn't know and only has the instructions, for taking care of them for a couple of days. She seems to think, the reason they shouldn't bathe is so the injection site does not become infected. 
I ordered the bathsalt form Global. It just says Global's bathsalt on it, with the dosage instructions, but no ingredient list. 
Well, since they got the vaccines on sunday 2 weeks ago and it is now saturday, I think they'll be OK, if I let them have a bath. Just waiting for the sun to come around.
The little white mites on my faucet are becomming less and less, too. 
Erna
P.S. Felix and Maya are now building a nest. I think we will have some babies soon. Since Felix is now otherwise occupied, Zeus, the indian fantail, took over the 'king of the hill' position. I think we have to get him a mature female, so he will leave the rest, which are still squeakers, alone.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

WOW! I'm going to run out and check the scales on my pigeons feet and legs! I never realized they could get scale mites!
Thanks for the information...........Treesa


----------

